# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  owner builder licence confusion

## UNIQUO

Hi, 
I'm planning to renovate my apartment, the layout of the kitchen will stay the same, but I am adding an exhaust fan. The layout of the bathroom stays the same but the functionality has been altered. I'm guessing each tradie : plumber,sparky,plasterer,floorer and tiler to charge $2-3k. I am supplying materials where I can. THe owner builder website mentions this : *What is owner builder work?*Owner-builder work is any work  (including supervision and co-ordination) involved in the construction  of, or alterations, repairs or additions to, a dwelling (which includes a  house, terrace, town-house, garage, swimming pool and certain other  structures and improvements):    *where the reasonable market cost (including labour and materials) exceeds $5,000*, - is this $5k per trade and materials or the total renovation?  which relates to a single dwelling or dual occupancy:    that requires development consent under Part 4 of the _Environmental Planning and Assessment Act 1979_, or  that is a complying development within the meaning of that Act.  thanks

----------


## ringtail

The total cost of the renno at *full retail price including GST for materials and labour*

----------


## barney118

Soon as you mention Apartment/ unit etc body corporate comes in so does council regarding structural alterations for others and density/ fire etc for no of bedrooms/ occupancy numbers or adding a bedroom etc. Not to mention insurance companies.
But adding an exhaust fan wouldn't be major or worth $2 k ea for a sparky, plumber to install for you each!  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

Surely if you break the "reno" into parts and not do it all at once, you can get around the issue.

----------


## ringtail

Or you could just do what heaps of people do and just do it.

----------


## Overkill

Definitely break the work into sub-projects! I would make the exhaust fan a separate project as it could alter the outside appearance of the building and the body corporate might need extra persuasion to approve it. Check out what other residents have done for exhaust fans and do the same if possible. If you want to keep the apparent costs down, specify the cheapest possible materials in your submission and then have a 'variation' to specify functionally equivalent materials that you actually want IE get a quote on the cheapest possible tiles, then buy what you want later. 
For unlicensed trades like painting and tiling, put down that you will be doing the work and just include the cost of materials. You can then employ tradies after plans are approved - nobody will be checking your budget after the fact! 
When writing your plans, try to stress the work is minor, replacing like for like, or is repair work; body corporates like to see property values maintained without really changing anything. You biggest challenge is to avoid annoying other tenants; include a plan to limit working hours to about 8 am to 3pm, do noisy work during the middle of the day etc.

----------


## goldie1

> Or you could just do what heaps of people do and just do it.

  What he said. If you are not altering the lay out and you are just doing the kitchen and bathroom 
get permission from the body corp for the exhaust fan forget all the other BS and just do it like most people 
 Check with your local council but as far as I am aware you don't require consent to upgrade a kitchen or bathroom 
if you are not changing the layout or usage.

----------

